# Funktionsweise eines Resolvers



## brossi_lgs (10 Januar 2006)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen,

hoffe, das ich mit meinem Problem hier geholfen bekomme, bzw. man mir sagen kann, wo ich Hilfe finde.

Ich fertige gerade meine Diplomarbeit an. Unter anderem habe ich es mit der Funktionsweise eines Resolvers zu tun. Wer jetzt noch nicht weiss, worum es geht, ein Resolver dient der Lageerkennung bei z.B. Linearachsen. 
Der Prinzipielle Aufbau sieht wie folgt aus:





S1 und S2 sind zwei Spulen, welche mit einer Wechselspannung gespeist werden, wobei die in S2 um 90° Phasenverschoben ist. In der Spule R wird jetzt eine Wechselspannung in Abhängigkeit der Lage induziert. Aus dieser induzierten Spanung lässt sich der momentane Winkel errechnen (a=arctan(Usin/Ucos). Soweit die Theorie die ich verstanden habe. 
Wenn ich die Spannung in der Spule R errechnen möchte, kann ich da einfach sagen, Ur=Usin+Ucos? Mein Ziel ist es die Spannung Ur zu zeichnen, aus welcher dann die Lage errechnet wird. Die Spannung in Ur ist proportional der Spannung in S1. Liegt R gegenüber S1, dann ist die Phasenlage null (=> a=0), steht R gegenüber S2, dann ist die Phasenlage 90°, ist R zwischen S1 und S2, dann 45°. Und das ganze möchte ich grafisch darstellen. Daher die Frage, wie errechnet sich die Spannung in R? Gibt es hier jemand, der in der Theorie der Elektrotechnik fit ist und mir helfen kann?


----------

